# The next 1701 Club update



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Jamie, on the R2 blog, posted last Friday the 12th:

"I thought I could get the update out this week. Obviously didn’t happen. Look for it Monday or Tuesday. It will give a rundown of the order process. We’ll send out the emails to start taking orders by the end of the month. I can say the product is being loaded on a boat right now!"

"This won’t be the last one. We’ll have one more close to when the kits ship out to you guys."


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Can't wait!! Glad to hear the product is on its way!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*the wait is over*

:hat: pal pay is gonna be busy


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

So much for Halloween costume this year!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

*That's what I want to hear!* :woohoo:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*awesome !..............i cant wait !*


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

This is Good News!

Now I need to hit my hobby shop...what to stock up on. Sanding sticks, fresh glue. Squardon putty. a check out of my air compressor and upgrades to my painting "hood". some fresh detial brushes... a modelers day is never complete!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't wait until this kit comes out and build threads start appearing. _So_ jealous of you guys!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Jamie posted he hopes to have the update out tomorrow.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Got a weird question to ask... a friend of mine pre-ordered his Premium TOS E from Monsters in Motion and he was sent the following email from them:

_Dear Customers,

The Star Trek Classic Enterprise NCC-1701 STANDARD EDITION 1:350 due to be released in the 4th quarter of 2012 has had a price increase and final product details are now available on our web site. This product has been re-tooled and modified from the original design. Please be advised that this item will now ship as the STANDARD EDITION, not the PREMIER EDITION. The Standard Edition does not include extra parts for the pilot versions of the ship. The revisions have also changed the cost of production from our manufacturer. The final price for this item is $174.99. We will be selling them at a discounted rate of $144.99. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and ask that you reply to this e-mail or call us by 10/18/12 if you would like to cancel your order due to the price increase and changes. If we do not hear from you by then, we will process your order at the new price. There is no need to contact us if you are not canceling your order.

As you have pre-ordered this product please let us know if you have had a change of address or email since you originally placed your order.

Here is a link to our page for the product for you to review.
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...prise-ncc-1701-standard-edition-1-350-p-17391_

He is understandably curious about this and now so am I. 

I am NOT wishing to cause issues, but can anyone clarify the situation?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Something seems a bit shady with that....


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Monster's in Motion is notorius for outragious high prices on everything they sell, I advise to stay far away from their site.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I concure with Ductape, stay away from MIM. I know some people have had good dealings with them, as have I, but yes, they are underhanded. They do a lot of recasting and price gouging. This has been proven many times over on the RPF and other sites. Online stores don't get the Premier Edition to sell anyways, since that version is only available from the 1701 Club. They are going to charge Premier price for a Standard kit.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

As Robiwan mentioned, the Premier edition is only being sold through R2 and the 1701 Club. Retailers are selling the Standard edition. That's why there's the add-on kits. Plenty of more reputable places to purchase at a lower price:

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classi...ghtsRound-2--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1923.html

http://starshipmodeler.biz/shop/ind...terprise-standard-edition-original-series.cfm

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> Monster's in Motion is notorius for outragious high prices on everything they sell, I advise to stay far away from their site.


Concur.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The suspense is KILLING me! Where the update!!??
Sorry...I'll go chill and take my meds now...
:freak:...:drunk:............... O.K. much better now. :dude:


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

OMG OMG OMG just got the update !
OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Good stuff!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Just finished reading it. Awesome!

Laughed out loud at Gary's Engineering Report.  Funny because it's too true.

I had no interest in weathering decals. Mainly because I thought decaling that much surface area would be tricky and I'd probably mess them up. But they do look pretty cool. I will still probably try airbrushed streaks on mine.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Much good reading!! Requests for pre-orders coming any day now.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jheilman said:


> Laughed out loud at Gary's Engineering Report.  Funny because it's too true.


Yeah .... the gridline argument comes to mind. I can see certain modelers writing something like this about them. I had to laugh too.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Got mine too. Can't wait to get home where I can really look over the instruction sheets in greater detail!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Jamie! Your accolades are well earned.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

jheilman said:


> ...Laughed out loud at Gary's Engineering Report.  Funny because it's too true...


Gary shared some early drafts with a few people. I wasn't sure it would actually make it to the newsletter. Glad it did. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

What a fantastic read! Loved it! :thumbsup:

And I got the money in hand and ready to go.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Warped9 said:


> What a fantastic read! Loved it! :thumbsup:
> 
> And I got the money in hand and ready to go.


He didnt mention the price at all that I saw did he?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

jaws62666 said:


> He didnt mention the price at all that I saw did he?


It's gonna be in the ballpark of $150 give or take a bit *and* the recent update mentions _no shipping and handling._ I can handle it.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Great stuff!

And kudos to Gary for his hilarious little report!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, I for one have lost interest in the kit, as beautiful as it is. Since it was announced, I have seen many more new first time kits that will be coming on the market that I would much rather have and build. A great big part of my disinterest was due in large part to the parody that Gary wrote in the update that so sums up the sad emotions some people have toward the model. I love my family, not plastic. Some day I may pick one up, probably at a discounted price, but for now, there will be one more "Premium Edition" kit availible to some lucky builder out there.....................your welcome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Those who got overly worked up about something they didn't like haven't affected my anticipation for this kit. Their displeasure is their problem and not mine. I would only back away from purchasing it if something unexpected came up that was more pressing, but as it is presently I can afford it so I'll stick to my expression of interest to buy it. There are some accessory packs I'll likely pick up as well.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice update, got my cash stashed away waiting for the signal!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

RSN said:


> Some day I may pick one up, probably at a discounted price, but for now, there will be one more "Premium Edition" kit availible to some lucky builder out there.....................your welcome!! :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

No negative feelings here! The more I hear, the more awesome the kit sounds! Every detail was well thought out and I'm impressed with the flexibility that has been built in. Can't wait!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Clip...


RSN said:


> ...A great big part of my disinterest was due in large part to the parody that Gary wrote in the update that so sums up the sad emotions some people have toward the model.


Agreed. Up to a certain point there was good humor, but went sour very fast. Can't say I wouldn't have written the same thing in the same way in the same circumstance, but that's what an editor is for.

I won't be giving up my spot in line, though. 

Otherwise, the update was great! Most poignant was Jamie's post script about ending the project. And it was nice of him to devout several of the first few paragraphs to my efforts.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Model Man! Congrats on all the views! Are we still going to get the Lighting Kit review? Your public awaits!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Model Man said:


> Clip...
> 
> 
> Agreed. Up to a certain point there was good humor, but went sour very fast. Can't say I wouldn't have written the same thing in the same way in the same circumstance, but that's what an editor is for.
> ...


It was not that Gary wrote it, I thought it was about as funny as you could get showing the way some take this too seriously. It is that it happened on this board that I was put back by. I applaud Gary for having the chops and the sense of humor to write such a brilliant piece. Still going to forfeit my "Premier Eddition", I have my eye down the line on a couple of LIS Robots, The Creature From the Black Lagoon, Grandpa and Herman and the Great White! And NONE of them will have a grid line to whine about!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlogix (Aug 22, 2005)

*Gee Whiz...*

So I guess you are going to be sending back your "free" t-shirt to Jamie as well? 



RSN said:


> Well, I for one have lost interest in the kit, as beautiful as it is. Since it was announced, I have seen many more new first time kits that will be coming on the market that I would much rather have and build. A great big part of my disinterest was due in large part to the parody that Gary wrote in the update that so sums up the sad emotions some people have toward the model. I love my family, not plastic. Some day I may pick one up, probably at a discounted price, but for now, there will be one more "Premium Edition" kit availible to some lucky builder out there.....................your welcome!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

dlogix said:


> So I guess you are going to be sending back your "free" t-shirt to Jamie as well?


Actually, when they send me my offer to purchase, I was intending to ask them about that since I am no longer entitled to it. So you can cut out the insinuation that I would keep something that was part of the incentive to purchase the kit.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't see much that could dissuade me from buying the kit, even though I was fortunate enough to be able to put in enough overtime to get the Master Replicas TOS E.

Once when I was a kid I put together a hung from the ceiling diarama that had the AMT TOS E being approached by three different other AMT Constitution Class kits.

Sort of a semi re-enactment of the episode The Ultimate Computer. Except I had three instead of four chasing the Enterprise as I thought a V chase looked cooler and an extra $3 bucks was hard to come up with when your allowance was $5 a week. 

I'd love to keep my MReplica TOS firmly under glass and still be able to reenact my childhood mobile in 1/350th scale.

I've dreamed someone would come out with a TOS E kit that was at least a couple of feet long since I was 12. Now it looks like it's about to come true.

Back then I built to feed my imagination and just plain play. Nowadays I think most of us do it to remember the times when our minds and imaginations were open to just about everything in life.

For me, model building isn't so much about the objects themselves as it is about remembering a time when most of us felt almost anything was possible.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

What are the chances of a non-member seeing Gary's artful writings?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

enterprise_fan said:


> what are the chances of a non-member seeing gary's artful writings?


zero!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Well ... maybe after the model ships? Not sure of the agreement.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*better times*

I forget how much the orignal kit was back in the 60's, a couple bucks ? I just remembered I had to save up my allowance to afford it. Same thing today, but you know, I thinks it was worth it then, and I'm betting its was worth the wait and the cost today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

woof359 said:


> I forget how much the orignal kit was back in the 60's, a couple bucks ? I just remembered I had to save up my allowance to afford it. Same thing today, but you know, I thinks it was worth it then, and I'm betting its was worth the wait and the cost today. :thumbsup:


I remember they were $3 bucks when I bought my first one or two in about 1972, then I think they went up to a whooping $3.95 soon thereafter. Which kinda frustrated me. I could get the model and some glue, but had to wait to get the darned paint!  

Often by the next week I'd had decided to get a different Trek kit and some were played with or broken long before I got serious about painting them. 

But everyone I knew built kits, if not Trek kits, and we always seemed to have fun.

Nowdays I sometimes see people lose patience having to take the shrink wrap off of something they buy already made.

Oh well. It was fun. Which is what a hobby should be all about.


----------



## dlogix (Aug 22, 2005)

It's not an "insinuation", just a honest question. Why do you have to ask them about it, just send them back the shirt. It would be the right thing to do.

That's all I'm saying.



RSN said:


> Actually, when they send me my offer to purchase, I was intending to ask them about that since I am no longer entitled to it. So you can cut out the insinuation that I would keep something that was part of the incentive to purchase the kit.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The first AMT _Enterprise_ model I bought I paid 49 cents for at a store in Hollywood. The box had been opened, but the contents were intact. Even so, the proprietor sold it to me for half of the 98 cents sticker price.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Frankly, I thought Gary's bit was the best part of the update, and absolutely spot-on.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry, been under a rock. How does one join the 1701 Club? And what company is Round 2 a part of?


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

dlogix said:


> It's not an "insinuation", just a honest question. Why do you have to ask them about it, just send them back the shirt. It would be the right thing to do.
> 
> That's all I'm saying.


I was sent a second shirt by mistake... when I contacted them about the error the just said (essentially) "don't worry about it." They're very cool folks.

Even if that second "lost" shirt goes unreturned, I don't think it'll really upset my universe. Let's see... If I amortize the cost of two shirts over time "x" against my elaborate plans vs the possible price shift incurred in the kit by said "overages,"... oh my freakin word... I can't afford no more the custom-grown nano-crystal OLED screen with custom ILM CGI depicting a time-travel episode to a TGIF I was planning for the bridge (angled, BTW.) Dammit! :wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

dlogix said:


> It's not an "insinuation", just a honest question. Why do you have to ask them about it, just send them back the shirt. It would be the right thing to do.
> 
> That's all I'm saying.


Because they may not want a shirt back that may have been worn, which it hasn't, as they could not "resend" it to anyone at that point. If all they are going to do is throw it away, then I can do that myself and save the postage. Thanks for worrying about my affairs, but I can handle and follow through on my own decisions, I don't need the "experts" to tell me how! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Both of you - RSN & dlogix - stand down on your argument.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

btbrush said:


> Sorry, been under a rock. How does one join the 1701 Club? And what company is Round 2 a part of?


Not sure you still _can _join. It was set up to reserve special collectors' editions of the kit. Far as I know, they're all spoken for, and they're about to ship. And the 2nd to last email update just came out, so, there ain't much point.

Round 2 is the parent company of the current incarnation of Polar Lights


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I got _three _T-shirts, and I'm keepin' 'em all!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RSN said:


> It was not that Gary wrote it, I thought it was about as funny as you could get showing the way some take this too seriously. It is that it happened on this board that I was put back by. I applaud Gary for having the chops and the sense of humor to write such a brilliant piece. Still going to forfeit my "Premier Eddition", I have my eye down the line on a couple of LIS Robots, The Creature From the Black Lagoon, Grandpa and Herman and the Great White! And NONE of them will have a grid line to whine about!! :thumbsup:


Ok, so I'm a little slow on the uptake here....

Gary's piece didn't bother you. Its simply all the back and forth on the boards that did it?

Personally, I loved the piece.
Working on the project and being a modeler, I know why I lobbied for the grid lines.

For the last year and a half, I avoided making comments here on the boards regarding things related to any speculation of the kit.
What got me, is how some people would obsess over one aspect of detail on the 11 footer and totally disregard how other details (like the windows) were represented.

For me, this is what made Gary's piece, spot on.
Sometimes it takes something like this, to show how silly we can be.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> I got _three _T-shirts, and I'm keepin' 'em all!


You scandalous dog you!!!!



Oops. Wait a second . . .

I think I know John P. well enough for it to occur to me . . .

You reserved three kits, didn't you?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Working on the project and being a modeler, I know why I lobbied for the grid lines.
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


I think modelers in general are by definition "sticklers for detail."

Add to that mix that most Trekkers are big fans of using technology and science to hopefully make the future a better place. And then too, science demands exacting attention to detail.

That all often adds up to a cocktail that leads many to get a little retentive about our viewpoints.

It's important to step back and realize that with the exception of those churning out kits for the rest of us -

it should be an enjoyable hobby.

Building models is as much an art. Unlike math, there can be more then one right solution.


On the lines issue.

I didn't get the join the 1701 club, but from what I understand from their public posts they are just scribing very very thin lines that can easily be puttied in.

Makes sense as scribing perfect concentric circles on a sloping surface would be tough.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> You scandalous dog you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not on purpose - I reserved one kit, three times, because I'm old and I forgot I did it already! _Twice_! :freak: I'm actually only gonna buy one of the members-only ones.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> Not on purpose - I reserved one kit, three times, because I'm old and I forgot I did it already! _Twice_! :freak: I'm actually only gonna buy one of the members-only ones.


:roll:

If you were all that old I doubt you could come up with some of the bashes I've seen you do.

I'm looking forward to seeing what 1/350th kit-bashes you come up with!

Though they will be a *bit *more expensive to do then the 1/1000th kits ...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm wondering if R2 might end up selling the extra parts in the premium kits seperately like they have done with decal sheets in the past.

They could probably charge enough to make buying the parts seperately more expensive then the premium kits, thus making added profit without having to make new molds.

While at the same time the people who bought the premium kits would have no reason to feel cheated as they got all the possible variations in one box for less money then having bought them seperately.

Also, am just dreaming now - probably not feasible . . .

But wouldn't it be neat to have the parts necessary to build a 1/350th un-revised (not-digitally remastered) U.S.S. Constellation from The Doomsday Machine!?!


I know some of the contours would never be like those of the old AMT kit the fx guys used, but an old-style saucer top, a couple of other pieces, and a cigarette lighter could make it look real close.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Inquiry: Will the Premier Edition include those weathering decals?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Captain April said:


> Inquiry: Will the Premier Edition include those weathering decals?


That would be a NO !


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I'm wondering if R2 might end up selling the extra parts in the premium kits seperately like they have done with decal sheets in the past...


Yes - http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classic-Enterprise-Parts-Pack-1350--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2209.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> :roll:
> 
> If you were all that old I doubt you could come up with some of the bashes I've seen you do.


Bashes? I've been trying to build the models straight! :freak:


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

RSN said:


> Actually, when they send me my offer to purchase, I was intending to ask them about that since I am no longer entitled to it. So you can cut out the insinuation that I would keep something that was part of the incentive to purchase the kit.


We don't expect any t-shirts to be sent back. Keep it. Just be embarrassed if you ever wear it without buying the kit. 

The point of the t-shirts was two-fold- 1) it gave you guys that always wanted the kit a flag to fly as proof that you were behind us on it and 2) it allowed us to give you more than just a promise on the front end of the development. Without it, our intention to follow through with the kit would have been rightfully doubted.

The bottom line is we gave away free t-shirts. No purchase necessary, just... implied... I guess.

On the multiple shirt thing, we made mistakes on our end that we had no idea might even be possible. If you don't order something, but still receive it by mail, it is lawfully yours to keep. Plus, we didn't want to feel obligated to have to pay anyone back for return shipping. We did order more to make up for the duplicates so that all 1701 people to first sign up did get a shirt.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

PhantomStranger said:


> We don't expect any t-shirts to be sent back. Keep it. Just be embarrassed if you ever wear it without buying the kit.
> 
> The point of the t-shirts was two-fold- 1) it gave you guys that always wanted the kit a flag to fly as proof that you were behind us on it and 2) it allowed us to give you more than just a promise on the front end of the development. Without it, our intention to follow through with the kit would have been rightfully doubted.
> 
> ...


Will we be seeing ordering emails this week :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

PhantomStranger said:


> We don't expect any t-shirts to be sent back. Keep it. Just be embarrassed if you ever wear it without buying the kit.
> 
> The point of the t-shirts was two-fold- 1) it gave you guys that always wanted the kit a flag to fly as proof that you were behind us on it and 2) it allowed us to give you more than just a promise on the front end of the development. Without it, our intention to follow through with the kit would have been rightfully doubted.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, it will never be worn! I am sorry for my change of mind, but people change and priorities change in 18 months. I wish you much success on the kit....but I don't think you will need it. One day perhaps she will grace my shelves.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PhantomStranger said:


> On the multiple shirt thing, we made mistakes on our end that we had no idea might even be possible. If you don't order something, but still receive it by mail, it is lawfully yours to keep.


That worked out nice for me the time I ordered a case of 500 rounds of 9mm, and a week after my order arrived, it arrived again! I asked no questions, just went shooting twice as often and invited some freinds.



> Plus, we didn't want to feel obligated to have to pay anyone back for return shipping. We did order more to make up for the duplicates so that all 1701 people to first sign up did get a shirt.


Thanks, Jamie! I wear one of them every time I go to the hobby shop.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I can understand someone losing interest in something over time, I can understand not being all that into the subject, or the price being too high or wanting to spend the money on something else. What I don't get is deciding not to buy the kit, or any kit, because of some petty offense on a web forum. But whatever... it not going to curb anyone else's enthusiasm.

I for one have been waiting for this model kit to happen since I was a model-building 4th grader and starting to realize the terrible inaccuracies of the AMT kit. I loved that kit anyway and built it multiple times (and even blew it up a few times!)... but I always wanted more, and bigger!

I am so freaking excited about this finally happening! And I want to thank Jamie and Gary and everyone else involved in making this kit a reality! :thumbsup:

I've decided that I want to build 3 versions... A fully lit and kick butt production version, the second pilot version and a TOS scout.... I'm not sure how I'm going to pull all that off or even where I will display them. But that's my goal. :wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Nova Designs said:


> I can understand someone losing interest in something over time, I can understand not being all that into the subject, or the price being too high or wanting to spend the money on something else. What I don't get is deciding not to buy the kit, or any kit, because of some petty offense on a web forum. But whatever... it not going to curb anyone else's enthusiasm.


As I said, people and priorities change over a year and half. :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I can grasp what RSN is saying. My interests change all the time, but it's more backwards for me when it comes to movie props, my other big hobby. I will buy a prop or build a prop because it was my Grail at the time. But then I get bored with it and sell it because I lost interest. But, some time later, the piece will grab my interest again and I will buy/build another.

With all that has been posted about the Big E I can see people loosing interest over the last year. With all the threads and the Newsletters and showings and videos, it seems like we know the kit all too well now. Nothing wrong with that. I'm sure someday you'll probably pick one up.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> I for one have been waiting for this model kit to happen since I was a model-building 4th grader and starting to realize the terrible inaccuracies of the AMT kit. I loved that kit anyway and built it multiple times (and even blew it up a few times!)... but I always wanted more, and bigger!


On the above point . . .

Ditto!!!

I still love my old K-7 that's woefully inaccurate, as well as my pre-retooled Spock & Snakes with the walkie-talkie style communicator!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

robiwon said:


> I can grasp what RSN is saying. My interests change all the time, but it's more backwards for me when it comes to movie props, my other big hobby. I will buy a prop or build a prop because it was my Grail at the time. But then I get bored with it and sell it because I lost interest. But, some time later, the piece will grab my interest again and I will buy/build another.
> 
> With all that has been posted about the Big E I can see people loosing interest over the last year. With all the threads and the Newsletters and showings and videos, it seems like we know the kit all too well now. Nothing wrong with that. I'm sure someday you'll probably pick one up.


To me a period like 18 months when I've been wanting a kit for about 40 years doesn't seem like enough time to become disinterested.
But not everyone is as ancient as me. 

Of course no one can really put themselves 100% in someone else's shoes, know everything about them, or know everything that influences their perceptions.

When I was 15 years old 18 months seemed unfathomable. 
By the time I was 20 in 1985 the new millenia still seemed like something in the far distant future.

When I was a really young 


Personally I only lost interest in the kit when Polar Lights was sold. For years and years they were always talking 
about how they had to sell other kits in order to be able to someday make the Big E. 

Then after all that build up . . . 

Gone!

Other then the time after Polar Lights was bought out by the toddler car company and now that it relatively recently looks to be a done deal . . .

I had personally never stopped wanting a Big E kit since a couple of years after I was eight or nine years old and my dad helped me build my first Trek kits. 

Within a couple of years of building them and watching reruns incessantly I tried to find bigger kits in vein. Looking everywhere and 
writing everyone in the early fandom of the '70's for years and years
(back when I believe the only people who used the internet wore lab coats and military uniforms).


What I would like to find out is the new release date.

The website says the kit itself will be out in October 2012.

And of course, rightfully so 1701 club members will get their's first.

However, if you guys haven't yet gotten your kits and you're getting them first . . .

I'm wondering when the new release date will be?

Very soon the Christmas shopping season will begin and I'd like to be able to get my hands on one or two standard kits before that mad rush begins. 
There is always a chance R2 might underestimate demand and sell out very quickly.

Some of us Geeks might catch flak from our girlfriends/significant others/wives for dropping a sizable amount of cash during the non-holiday season . . .

but get not only a free reign around Christmas but can actually get one or two loved ones to happily do the buying for us!!!!!

So, like most other people, a lot of Geek cash flows heavily during Christmas shopping season that is nothing like that spent afterwards.

I'm worried that if it comes out too late in the season, the first run or runs will be sold out almost immediately.

Considering how lucrative the Christmas season is compared to the entire rest of the year I'm hoping R2 is putting production into overtime.

If they can afford it, it would be way better to make too many and have a bunch left over for future sales

then to run out before Christmas when they can sell them like hotcakes without even having to consider bringing the price down to spur sales.

All that being said . . .

my only question is when does R2 believe they will definitely have kits on the seller's shelves(either internet or retail)?

Inquiring geek minds wanna know.:tongue:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> ...my only question is when does R2 believe they will definitely have kits on the seller's shelves(either internet or retail)?...


The kits are on the boat, so I'm guessing pretty much as soon they clear customs.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

OK, this obession everyone has with feeling the need to comment about me deciding to pass on this great model and "understand" my reasons is boardering on the absurd. I changed my mind, live with it, I am! Please GET the model, build it and enjoy it. 

If you must know part of my mindset then I will tell you. I listened, in that place with all the people in it on Sunday mornings, to a guest speaker who was thanking many of my friends for traveling down to Honduras and digging a well, that I helped fund, in his town that provided them, for the first time, with fresh water to drink, wash clothes in and shower with. In 2012 THIS happened to a town on this planet! And people here complain about "grid lines" and "how big the shuttlebay should be" and speak of a piece of plastic as "The Holy Grail" that has been a life long wait! FRESH WATER!

I come here to read tips on how to better my skills in a hobby that is supposed to make me relax, but most of the threads, especially on matter "Star Trek" seem to be filled with insults and complaints. Yes, I know I don't need to read them, but I do in case there is actually something useful for one of my builds.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> The kits are on the boat, so I'm guessing pretty much as soon they clear customs.


Great!!!!!

Thanks for the info!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I feel too many people here have no business being here, *RSN* is right, this is supposed to be a Hobby forum about Building Models, not a Venue to air your opinions and arguements or a semi-safe refuge from fan boy bulletin boards you've been banned from.

I come here to *learn* from the many talented people who post Work-in-progress pics of their fabulous work , to share ideas , get tips ,and marvel at the collected knowledge base of decades of experience. I don't care to listen to folks whine and complain over nonsensical issues , I can just stay at work to listen to my co-workers complain about their pitiful lives for that special form of entertainment.

I love my Hobby and I refuse to let any of you ruin it for me. Shatner said it best: 'Get A Life !'


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well I just hate seeing people get so upset over it that they end up not doing something that in the end they would really enjoy... all because of a few myopic people in a small corner of the web.

I'm with you on this Chuck, I've been waiting for 45+ years for this and the time it took from R2's commitment to the imminent release has been lightning quick to me. I was jaded that the project came up and disappeared a few times... but that's just a lesson to not put too much faith in something until you have a solid announcement with some real proof of progress. I never lost interest in the idea though, and no "fanboyism" on the forums matters to me.

After all, we don't build kits on the forum, we do that at home and no one can interfere with that, right? So why let it bother you? Its YOUR model. You paid for it, build it to your satisfaction and if you are worried about what someone on HobbyTalk is going to think about it... well maybe you just need to look at WHY you're building models in the first place. :wave:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

RSN said:


> I listened, in that place with all the people in it on Sunday mornings, to a guest speaker who was thanking many of my friends for traveling down to Honduras and digging a well, that I helped fund, in his town that provided them, for the first time, with fresh water to drink, wash clothes in and shower with. In 2012 THIS happened to a town on this planet! And people here complain about "grid lines" and "how big the shuttlebay should be" and speak of a piece of plastic as "The Holy Grail" that has been a life long wait! FRESH WATER!


I'm personally not at all worried about your kit buying decisions, and I doubt you meant to address me personally in any way.

But the part of your statement above needs addressing. ^

There are great generalizations being made in your statement, and not small amount of self-aggrandizing, going on in a statement that's insulting to what this board is about.

The clear undlying messages in your statement:

you go to church
you have friends who give of themselves
you are charitable
you care about those in need
you think deeply about the serious problems of this world

your most important message:

if someone in this forum discusses the fact that we have looked forward to having a particular model since we were a child, 

if we discuss the things we'd like to see in a model, or whether or not a part of the model of a fictional spacecraft would really fit believably if that craft were real ...

that that somehow must mean we can't *possibly* be as deep, thoughtful and caring as someone such as yourself.

*I'd like to propose to you that perhaps you have no way of knowing what virtually anyone here cares about outside of the hobby.*


I won't speak of my own faith here because religion is a banned topic.

But religion aside, just as a person of conscious, 

I find it personally offensive that someone would try to use claims of faith, charity, and good deeds as a way to try to belittle other people.



You yourself said this is supposed to be an enjoyable forum about modeling.

We should attempt to keep it that way.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I didn't quite read it that way, Chuck.... but more of something that hit him in a way that pushed his view of the hobby out of perspective by making the argument that agonizing over the details of a model kit is itself out of perspective. 

Interesting irony there but quite understandable. 

Its very common for people to assume that because a person likes to spend time on the internet arguing about model kits, or TV shows or smartphones or computers, etc... that they don't do anything else of greater value to the world at large. All we see of each other is what we post here... so nothing else exists, right?

People are so much deeper and more complex that the shallow, compartmentalized versions of ourselves that we share on the internet. Its easy to get caught up in the emotion of what someone says and take things the wrong way. We should all be cognizant of that.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Guys,
Just my opinion, but I think the main point of RSN's post, is that he would rather other people stop talking about him, his motives, etc.
But that is just me.
Carry on...
Andy


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

LOL, probably, but when you put your motivations on a discussion forum, well what do you expect?? :wave::tongue:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Really, you guys?!? We have to attack each other now??? 

I'm one asinine post away from shutting down the subject of the upcoming 1/350 TOS _Enterprise_ kit for a month. Is that what you handful of fellow model builders want? To be responsible for the majority of the others to miss out on being able to talk about it when they start receiving them? 

_Think_ before you post, folks. 

Last warning before I start dropping the Ban Hammer, then put a moratorium on the subject.


----------

